# spilo or mac?



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i bought this as a spilo but i'm not sure if its a spilo or mac. any ideas?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

uh oh, here we go with another spilo/mac debate, haha

s. maculatus


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> uh oh, here we go with another spilo/mac debate, haha
> 
> s. maculatus


haha one vot mac. thanks for quick rsponse joe.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok i just looked around a bit and found another spilo/mac id post. haha i'm not trying to start another debate so i guess its safe to say its a mac...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HAHA...I guess...Im calling mine a Spilo though DAMN IT. Thats what I bought it as.when I had it. ha


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

notaverage said:


> HAHA...I guess...Im calling mine a Spilo though DAMN IT. Thats what I bought it as.when I had it. ha


haha yeah i like the sound of spilo better. mine is brand new and it had some nips but its healing up nicely. the guy at riverdale pets said they were collected from brazil. does that mean anything?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

fett529 said:


> HAHA...I guess...Im calling mine a Spilo though DAMN IT. Thats what I bought it as.when I had it. ha


haha yeah i like the sound of spilo better. mine is brand new and it had some nips but its healing up nicely. the guy at riverdale pets said they were collected from brazil. does that mean anything?
[/quote]

According to the experts NO.
Check out OPEFE. Lots of info on the whole background on the issues with the 2 species that may or may not exist.
Supposedly Mac and Spilo are the same. Read OPEFE...dont wait for responses. it will clear things up for you. Im still not even 60% sure of what the heck the situation is.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha ok. all i'm sure about is that its a fish with some pretty gnarley teeth.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As far as I know spilos are only found in Bolivia and the Rio Tocantins in Brazil and tend to have a reddish color on the belly. Yours does appear to have red on the belly, not sure if its an optical illusion. In spilo cases, collection point is key. If you dont know for sure where it came from you can call it whatever you like, who can dispute you :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> As far as I know spilos are only found in Bolivia and the Rio Tocantins in Brazil and tend to have a reddish color on the belly. Yours does appear to have red on the belly, not sure if its an optical illusion. In spilo cases, collection point is key. If you dont know for sure where it came from you can call it whatever you like, who can dispute you :laugh:


Hey Doc could an s.gibbus and a spilo be confused for one another as juvis seeing how they both can come from the Rio Tocantins and have similar coloring?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah it doesnt have any red to it, just gold. no matter what you call it its a sweet little fish. thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ja said:


> As far as I know spilos are only found in Bolivia and the Rio Tocantins in Brazil and tend to have a reddish color on the belly. Yours does appear to have red on the belly, not sure if its an optical illusion. In spilo cases, collection point is key. If you dont know for sure where it came from you can call it whatever you like, who can dispute you :laugh:


Hey Doc could an s.gibbus and a spilo be confused for one another as juvis seeing how they both can come from the Rio Tocantins and have similar coloring?
[/quote]
No, if anything the Gibbus will be confused for a rhom. Thats why collection point is stressed on the Gibbus species.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

If that's a mac, whats this then?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Big Den said:


> If that's a mac, whats this then?


mac


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Big Den said:


> If that's a mac, whats this then?


then thats a bigger mac


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Just tryin to learn something here. Why Does the first one have reddish eyes and a more concave head?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

the head shape is more concave because its younger i believe. but as to why mine has red eyes...i think its just the way the fish is.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok. makes sense. thanks


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

in another thread they say the red eyes could be because of the collection point. the trend seems to be that spilo/macs collected from Brazil have the red eyes.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Well then I wanna get one from there. it looks just plain sic. sweet fish


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah i love mine. its never been afraid of me and its starting to follow my finger a little. i def. reccomend them. i'm pretty sure aquascape has some.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ya i saw them there. I can't wait to get my 125g set up!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck with that.


----------

